# My first gallery post



## old thompson (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit of gold sponge, slightly mis-struck dime for scale. Foils from about 4oz. kovar pins and 4oz. fingers in AP done in separate batches.

Anybody want to guess the weight? I got a scale that measures in grains. Sorry , no prize except for braggin' rights.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 8, 2013)

Not guessing the gold, but the slightly off center reverse is cool. Not a lot of value, but I find a few every year that are off center enough to show on the rim.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 8, 2013)

.9 grams. Your dried powder has a very nice color, should produce a beautiful button. Can't wait to see that picture. 

Tyler


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2013)

The gold powder does have a good color.


----------



## old thompson (Dec 8, 2013)

moose7802 said:


> .9 grams. Your dried powder has a very nice color, should produce a beautiful button. Can't wait to see that picture.
> 
> Tyler




Thanks for the compliment on the color. 

You guess is far, far too generous. The bottom of the beaker is round so it looks like more than it is. 3.35 grains, or about .217 grams9if my math is right), or about the worth of one quart of muriatic and a liter of peroxide. :| I probably left about half the gold in the filters, and some foils stuck in my AP tank left for next time I get a break and find some material. I saved every thing.

I think the hardest part about this hobby is finding material to work with. All the reading is almost as much fun as the refining.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 8, 2013)

I have have to say that I think you've done a great job with the resources you had available Sir.

That looks clean.


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 8, 2013)

old thompson said:


> I think the hardest part about this hobby is finding material to work with. All the reading is almost as much fun as the refining.



You are very correct! I have been lucky enough to make a few good friends here (one happens to be a moderator) and they both have helped me tremendously. They either drop off or send me material to toll refine for them. If I didn't have this, I also would not have any material to refine. I believe if you show your dedicated and put in hard work things will come to you. I have only been doing this since the beginning of September and I have learned a lot! But I also spend all of my free time reading, studying, and doing little test batches until I'm comfortable to do big one's. I just had all the Au I have refined XRF and it was all three 9's+. Oh yeah and Go Pack Go!! I am originally from WI born and raised as I have only lived in So Cal since 2009.

Tyler


----------



## AUH-R (Feb 22, 2014)

Great colour, I will go for 0.5g.


----------



## butcher (Feb 22, 2014)

I am anxious to see it after it is melted, my guess is it will be worth much more than the dime, great job.


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 22, 2014)

It doesn't take much weight to be worth more than I would have ever thought.

The current spot price of gold as I type this is $1326.10 per Troy ounce. Divided by 31.1034768 equals about $42.63 per gram. Divided by 10 gives a bit over $4.25 for 0.1 gram.

That might not seem like very much but when you see just how tiny a bead of gold a quarter gram or so makes, it's a pretty valuable speck of gold.

Your powder looks a lot nicer than my first attempt. I also left a good bit of my gold stuck in the filter. I'm just real happy that my powder turned into something that looks like gold. I'm looking forward to seeing what your lighter colored powder turns in to. Keep us updated. Doesn't matter what size that first piece of gold is, it feels great (magical) to see the powder turn into gold.

Edit: I just noticed this isn't your first try so I'm guessing your powder will be real pure. Probably doesn't matter though. Every time seeing that powder transformed into gold is probably still magical. I can't wait for my next try but I have to get some more material first.


----------

